# [SOLVED] NZXT Phantom Top Panel Will Not Come Off



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Title says it all, the top panel is stuck around the on/off switch for some reason. Does anyone know why this is? I have the full tower NZXT Phantom case in black


----------



## Burto87 (Aug 24, 2011)

Have a look to see if there are any screws holding it in. Have a look at the user manual, may not be doing it properly. Or it just could be a tight fit being brand new.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*Re: NZXT Phantom Top Panel Will Not Come Off*

Have you removed the front panel first?


----------



## racerdog90 (Nov 11, 2012)

*Re: NZXT Phantom Top Panel Will Not Come Off*

I ended up just breaking the peg guys, it wasn't really necessary. I took in all your considerations, none of witch worked I'm afraid, so I snapped the peg of and now the panel comes off and back on like a charm. I guess that peg really wasn't all that necessary because the top panel seems perfectly secure without it. So I guess problem solved.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: NZXT Phantom Top Panel Will Not Come Off*

Hi racerdog90 :wave:

If you're happy all is now well, you can mark the thread <Solved> using the 'Thread Tools' button, near the top-right of the page :wink:


----------

